# Cod2 (Win7) High Ping



## leexpro (17. April 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar.

Wenn ich Cod2 spiele kann ich bis zu 60 FPS ohne Probleme zocken ab 100 FPS fängt es an richtig derbe zu Laggen wobei der ping dann im Game und im TS mit steigt.
Bei XP hatte ich das Problem nicht, nur seitdem ich windows 7 drauf habe

So schaut des aus

http://www.abload.de/img/cod2lagn9fp.jpg 


meine Hardware: 

Typ: Intel Pentium D 2x 3.00GHz
Name: Intel Pentium D 925
Mainboard: A-Bit  I-S71 Sockel 775 LGA
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Quadro FX 3400/4400
Arbeitsspeicher: 3,5 GB

Das die Quadro keine Gamer grafikkarte ist weiiß ich aber es ging ja immer, und hatte damit immer meine 250 Konstant.

ps. Alle aktuellen Updates + Treiber sind drauf.


Ich hoffe dass ihr mir helfen könnt,


----------



## Waxwiesel (17. April 2010)

Ich tippe mal auf den Chipsatztreiber , der von Win 7 , ist nicht immer der Beste ! Deine Grafikkarte , ist natürlich mal der Hammer   Aber für Cod 2 und 4 , sollte sie echt reichen . Haste den Treiber von Abit mal geladen und installiert ?

Gruß


----------



## Waxwiesel (17. April 2010)

Habe gerade mal geguckt , Chipsatz und Grafiktreiber , gibt es keine neuen . Hmm , Config schon probiert ? Sprich Max Fps und maxpackets ?


----------



## leexpro (17. April 2010)

Ja, ich hab neue config erstellt aber auch configs, mal ausn netz getestet

Und mit den maxpackets und den fps hab ich auch schon so zihmlich alles durch


----------



## Justin Bieber (17. April 2010)

Wenn maxfps_60 nicht kappt takte deine grafikkarte runter und stell es auf die höchste einstellung, dann sollte er nicht über die 60 kommen.


----------



## leexpro (17. April 2010)

kapier ich nich?

wenn ich die fps im game auf 60 stell kann ich zocken sobald ich 100 oder 125, 250 eingeb geht es los


----------



## Ryokage (17. April 2010)

Dann stell doch die Fps auf 60. Dein Bildschirm macht doch wenn du nen Flachen hast sicher eh nicht mehr als 60 Bilder die Sekunde (-> 60Hz), da brauchste also auch nicht mehr Fps im Spiel.


----------



## leexpro (17. April 2010)

Dann brauch ich ganicht zu zockn weil selbst die schnellfeuerwaffen bei 60 fps abkratzen und die wie ne m1 abgefeuert wird !!!!

ich bin kein lowbob  der nur mit der fps zockt was man einstellen kann ich bin einer des höchste eingibt damit man vernüftig und gut zocken kann und wenn die fps bis zur höchsten grenze geht werde ich net mit 60 fps zocken
Wenn ich auf 250 fps spiel geht die m1 + die schnellfeuerwaffen ab wie sau
bei 60 fps geht die m1 in 2 sekunden takt und die schnellfeuerwaffen im sekunden takt des is abartig 
60 FPS is zu 250 FPS ein derbe großer Unterschied


----------



## FreshStyleZ (17. April 2010)

leexpro schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich ganicht zu zockn weil selbst die schnellfeuerwaffen bei 60 fps abkratzen und die wie ne m1 abgefeuert wird !!!!
> 
> ich bin kein lowbob  der nur mit der fps zockt was man einstellen kann ich bin einer des höchste eingibt damit man vernüftig und gut zocken kann und wenn die fps bis zur höchsten grenze geht werde ich net mit 60 fps zocken
> Wenn ich auf 250 fps spiel geht die m1 + die schnellfeuerwaffen ab wie sau
> ...


60 fps sind 60 bilder pro sekunde...
merkt man(n) einen unterschied zwischen 60 fps und 250 
gibt es über eine graka, die 250 fps in dem spiel schafft?


----------



## leexpro (17. April 2010)

ja man merkt ein unterschied zwischen 60 und 250 und zwar gewaltig und ja es gibt grakas die locker über 250 in dem game schaffen


----------



## Shi (17. April 2010)

Zock das Spiel auch und merk zwischen 30 FPS und weit über 200 keinen Unterschied. Ist wohl subjektiv.
Jedoch ist deine Graka keine Graka für Spiele vllt liegts daran


----------



## leexpro (18. April 2010)

also ich merk nen unterschied wie gesagt ich merks allein schon an den waffen wie sie gehn und wie net

dass meine graka keine gamergrafikkarte is weiss ich

dann pack ich halt mal mein kleines geheimnis aus.

Nachn paar tagen gings automatisch wieder obwohl ich nichts mach.

also wenn ich windows7 neu drauf hatte ging des mit dem gelagge meist ein-zwei wochen so, danach gings auf einmal, also sagt mir jetzt net das ich damit net zocken kann xD

des is des was für mich rätzelhaft is, 
netzwerkkarten wurden ausgetauscht, hat nichts gebracht, alles auf volle leistung gestellt damit man nirgendwo an energie sparrt oder sonst was, zicht grafikkarten treiber probiert nichts funtzt, was dann aber nach ner woche widda wie gsacht einwandfrei geht


----------



## Korni667 (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

Erstmal will ich klar stellen das man Tatsache einen Unterschied Zwichen 60 FPS und 250 FPS Festellt. Ich selber spiele dieses Spiel schon seit 5 Jahren Aktiv dieses Spiel (Call of Duty 2) unter anderen auch in der Clanbase.Wenn man mit Dx7 das spiel zockt dan hatt man tatsache 250 kostant es geht bis zu 500 fps konstant (bei mir) dank der Quak enginge.

 Bei 60 FPS - 200 läuft das spiel ziemlich schnell und krisellig. Man weiss selber als Spieler was gut ist , man muss es testeten. Dank der Quak engine gibt es volgende FPS regelungen bzw (bestimmte befehle) damit die FPS glatt auf den FPS konstant bleiben wie man es Möchte oder brauch.
 Das sind die Befehle damit es Konstante FPS ergibt : com_maxfps 125 , com_maxfps 250 , com_maxfps 333 , com_maxfps 500 "Quak" engine sei dank. Und obendrein die waffen sind Tatsache schneller wenn man die linke Masutaste Drückt (M1,Mp44 usw). Ich bevorzuge 250 FPS , das macht das ganze weicher und verwöhnt die Augen.

WARNUNG! Man muss aber noch zuvor die verticale synchronisation ausschalten , wenn man es nicht macht bleibt es Konstant auf 60 FPS , und bei Nvidea grafikarten die SLI optimiereung an machen ansonsten hatt man nur einbrüche . Und um sich zu vergewissern das man auch die FPS hatt in die console cg_drawfps 1 eingeben dan werden die FPS Recht's oben dargestellt.
Und immer ein / vor den befehlen eingeben sonst funktioniert es nicht . bsp: /com_maxfps 250. Für die , die das spiel auch haben können es ja mal Testen.

So jetzt zu deinem Problem mein guter :. Ich habe selber Win7 64bit Home Edition und habe derbe laggs bei 250 FPS , habe mich schon in vielen Foren umgeschaut und tatsache eine Lösung gefunden die nur bedingt funktioniert. Man muss den kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows XP Service Pack 3 stellen und das Programm als Adminestrator ausführen. Am besten ist es Wenn du bei kompatibilitätsmodusmodus den haken setzt bei > Rechtsklick auf deine MP.exe > Eigenschaften > Kompatibilität > Berechtigungsstufe > Programm als Administrator ausführen. 

Es funktioniert bei mir , das mit nur bedingt funktionieren habe ich hingeschrieben weil es bei manchen leider nicht funktioniert. Ich hoffe ich habe dir erstmal geholfen , und den anderen die frage geklärt > Schafft es überhaupt eine Grafikarte die FPS die man haben möchte ^.^.

 Hatte selber damals einen AMD Athlon X2 4200+ und 2 x 1 GB ram und eine Gforce 7950 GT selbst da konnte ich bis 500 FPS handeln , das Spiel brauch nicht so.O' gute Hardware wie mancher denkt. Mfg


----------



## leexpro (18. April 2010)

danke besser hätt ich es nicht formulieren können und zu dem fehler, ich habs schon ausprobiert  
muss ich ja automatisch machen sonst installiert er es net


----------



## Korni667 (18. April 2010)

Das ist natürlich doof , ich hatte es nicht im Autostart installiert, sondern direkt von der Setup.exe von CD. 
Ich schaue nochmal bei Google nach. Es kann auch sein das evtl. (aber ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) das man die Kerne zuweissen muss bzw. das Spiel nur auf einen Kern einstellt.

Ich hatte mal ein Programm damit ging es dauerhaft. Ich es für Winows XP gehabt weil ich mit einen anderen Spiel mal Probleme hatte da gab es nur FPS drops und war unspielbar. Mom "suche" ^.^ , habs gefunden >> Anwendungen CPUs zuweisen: THG Task Assignment Manager : Windows XP für Dual-Core optimieren >> Es ist relativ einfach , schau dir die beschreibung gut an und probier mal aus ob es funktioniert. ist zwar für XP müsste mit ganz viel glück klappen , ich probier es auch mal aus ^^. Link zum direkten download > http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2004..._das_thg_tool_machts_moeglich_/taskassign.zip . Mfg


----------



## leexpro (18. April 2010)

Ich hab das Problem, der 1.3 patch ! -.-

COD2 Neu installiert aufn server drauf alles funtzt kaum den 1.3 patch drauf
fängts wieder so an

warum?
was kann das sein?


----------



## leexpro (18. April 2010)

Problem gelöst trotzdem danke für eure vorschläg

also ich hab bei mir des game über den task manager auf den 2ten kern laufen lassen nicht den rsten oder auf alle


----------

